# 2011/2012 "get togethers"



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey everyone ! Well, it's getting close to that time of the year again ! I'm opening this thread to get INPUT from everyone on last years 2 "GET TOGETHERS" Just like us die hard ice fisherman are always trying different gadgets, shanty mods, etc. ,etc, we do this to make our trips easier, sucessful, and more enjoyable. Well, having get togethers is no exception to that, especially when the kids are involved. 

So the question I pose to everyone: What would you do to improve on last years get togethers, and what are some of your ideas. A simple question, that is bound to go in many different directions. So let the fun begin !

Thanks, Lovin Life


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Give an all nighter a try this winter?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lovin....Those OGF Ice GET TOGETHERS ars the best thing GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!I've fished in both and Lord willin..........Hope to fish in all and any that are in our area this year....They have been well managed (THANKS TO YOU ) The lakes fished were really a great choice for these types of get togethers....plenty of water (ice) area/ good parking/ fish to be caught. Also really great for the people that attend (meaning men/women/kids can all fish and just enjoy themselves. Just gotta remember to check the "FOOT" situation earlier about a "permit" HAHA...(what fun that was) and OH YES,we need to spread the word better about Westbranch Joe's chilli.....way too many missed out on that one....but Mark (bassmastermjb) and I didn't mind, because it gave us a greater chance to have seconds....NOW.....ICE FISHING GET TOGETHERS.....just don't get any better than that...I've praised you to your face about these events and hope to do it again in the future.....Even with the great turn-outs that we have had at both events the only thing that I could hope to improve on is "TO GET UPWARDS OF A 100 PEOPLE AT ANY THING DONE THIS YEAR.........Maybe we can all get behind ParmaBass's efforts to also add a White Bass Event at Ladue....Also, maybe we can add a similar style event such as you started having at say....Mosquito and or on one of the Portage Lakes or even better yet........AT BOTH ALSO......These low cost entry fee...fun filled and people friendly events.... have gone along way to help promote ice fishing in nothing but the best of ways......jON sR. PS.THANKS!!!!!!!NOW YOU'VE GONE AND TOTALLY GOT ME GOING BONKERS AT THE THOUGHT OF GETTING TOGETHER WITH ALL THE GREAT PEOPLE I'VE GOT TO MEET AND FISH WITH AT THESE OGF ICE FISHING OUTING'S....Just not that fair this time of the year....Guess I'll just get back to counting pin-min's....and which just like most of you....are something I have way too many of....but will totally continue to be adding to my collection until the day I can no longer get to the water (or ice)......


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'M MOVING THE BAITSHOP INTO A NEW BUILDING !!!

I'm going to start another thread regarding my move this January 11th. This thread seemed like a good place to start due to the large turnouts we had last winter for the get togethers on the ice. I'm moving the shop a whole 1000 feet to the south into what is now the K Of C Hall. It's huge and will have more than enough room for me to clean my house out of every lure, rod, reel, ice shanty and whatever else I have stored there.If you think I have alot of inventory now, wait a couple months. I already have the beer and wine license, but will need to be inspected by the AFT once the move is complete to be ligit. There is also a full kitcken and want to serve breakfast and lunch once I get settled. The reason I'm letting everyone know in the ice forum due to the size of last years turnouts. I'll have 60 tables & 240 chairs on hand and will be able to accomodate any sized meeting or seminar for all outdoor activities and get togethers. I plan on having alot of bass,walleye,musky, panfish and ice fishing seminars featuring well known pros on a regular basis. I have a ton of work ahead of me the next couple months, but it will be well worth it once the move is complete. One thing I'll never have to do again is pack up my ice fishing gear in March and store it for 8 months just to unpack it again in November due to not having enough room. Those days will be over and I'll never have to pack up any inventory again just because the seasons change.............Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

that,s great move mark i heard you were trying to get the k-c hall,you can now have your sections apart ice stuff in one part and your bass stuff another,lots of room coming it will be nice, good luck....


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mark it looks like i will be making a shopping list. The boy and i really enjoyed all the get togethers. I already have a few of the ice items in the new truck 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Is this the sign up sheet????????
I.m in. Congrats Mark on the new store.Sounds like a good concept.I am planning a trip up there soon to get supplies and(my) secret Christmas present(vex)

You guys did a great job on the get togethers .


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

This year don't schedule them during or right after a storm that dumps 12" of mess to slog through.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

You funny man Nixmkt !  For a little history, 2 years ago we had our first get together at Moggie. No kidding it snowed 12 to 14" the night before. What a mess ! If you didn't have a 4x4 you werent getting out of your driveway. I think 6 or 7 of us made it. And talk about a DRAG ! UGH !


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Getting to them wasn't a problem but the rides home were fun.


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

Id be in if it was at a portage lake
..... would ne great for someone like me relativity new to this part of the sport plus.... its a long drive from willard-oh


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lets bring one out to Mosquito!? Im sure we can help alot with this one! Im getting sooo excited, and Im almost done with steelhead for the fall


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Peach680 the current lakes we have the get togethers at are only about a 15 minute drive from portage lakes. Come join the fun this winter ! Man........got pictures of SHANTY TOWN dancing in my head !


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

i will throw an idea out there

Each year i find myself wishing i would have booked a couple day trip out of town to try some new water like Chataqua for example. Seems like every year i read a few reports from OGF'ers that go there and manage to catch some nice buckets of fish. I believe perch and crappie are the main target species up there.

So with lots of planning time before the ice gets here, just wondering if there would be enough interest to try and put a two or three day trip together for OGF'ers. If there is enough interest im sure we could get a group discount on lodging cost and keep it very affordable.

Just a thought.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Chalk me up Village. Lovin Life and I are considering a Presque Isle trip, but Chataqua is an option too!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in, I'm in !


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If I might make a suggestion. How about a team match at one of the outings ? Have a old ice vet team up with a newbie at ice fishing. That white perch outing at LaDue may be perfect for this.

Pairings to be random maybe by a drawing or something. That way newbies can really up their learning curve. I got 50+ years on the ice. So my " picked " partner would probably get his ears worn off for instance. Since vets like my old butt normally have WAY more equipment then we actually need, The newbies will get to see a lot of toys and tools in action.

I am sure all of us seasoned vets have advice and opinions on flashers , gps's , Ice Shanties , pin mins , you name it. Willing to bet my partner for the day won't be the only one with worn out ears.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in, we had a ball at both of them last year just let me know when and where and how I can help


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

papaperch said:


> If I might make a suggestion. How about a team match at one of the outings ? Have a old ice vet team up with a newbie at ice fishing. That white perch outing at LaDue may be perfect for this.
> 
> Pairings to be random maybe by a drawing or something. That way newbies can really up their learning curve. I got 50+ years on the ice. So my " picked " partner would probably get his ears worn off for instance. Since vets like my old butt normally have WAY more equipment then we actually need, The newbies will get to see a lot of toys and tools in action.
> 
> I am sure all of us seasoned vets have advice and opinions on flashers , gps's , Ice Shanties , pin mins , you name it. Willing to bet my partner for the day won't be the only one with worn out ears.


I like it! I was actually considering a "random draw" for teams. There's been a lot of early ice talk this season, I hope it doesn't cause a JINX!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Another group has dates set for their tourneys at Wingfoot and Mogadore. Info. is here: http://www.icefishohio.com/index.php?topic=8115.0


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

$30 dollar entry fee and the winner gets a spool of line? No thanks, I'll stick with Lovin Lifes tourney. More fun and kid friendly.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i saw that to about the fishing line, i don,t know what to make of that, and having a tourny at wingfoot,they should have it won by the lb. not a limit of 15. that one will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

How about we stay focused on the original thread. How are we going to improve OUR get togethers. Come on now.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Lovin life is right. Please Stay on topic. 

Just to clarify so misinformation is not getting out about the tournaments. 

The line goes to the winners in addition to the cash prizes and gift certificates.

You can see the pay outs on the entry forms when logged in.

Please PM me where this makes it look like your only getting line? Thanks

keep up the good work on teaching the sport of ice fishing!

Sorry, Lovin Life.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

village idiot said:


> i will throw an idea out there
> 
> Each year i find myself wishing i would have booked a couple day trip out of town to try some new water like Chataqua for example. Seems like every year i read a few reports from OGF'ers that go there and manage to catch some nice buckets of fish. I believe perch and crappie are the main target species up there.
> 
> ...


AWESOME IDEA! This would be a great way to get to learn a new area/body of water, and something comepletely new! P.I. would be really great, Love it


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> how about we stay focused on the original thread. How are we going to improve our get togethers. Come on now.


amen!:d:d:d


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

papaperch said:


> If I might make a suggestion. How about a team match at one of the outings ? Have a old ice vet team up with a newbie at ice fishing. That white perch outing at LaDue may be perfect for this.
> 
> Pairings to be random maybe by a drawing or something. That way newbies can really up their learning curve. I got 50+ years on the ice. So my " picked " partner would probably get his ears worn off for instance. Since vets like my old butt normally have WAY more equipment then we actually need, The newbies will get to see a lot of toys and tools in action.
> 
> I am sure all of us seasoned vets have advice and opinions on flashers , gps's , Ice Shanties , pin mins , you name it. Willing to bet my partner for the day won't be the only one with worn out ears.



I Like it, yet another awesome idea, AM I considered a beginner?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

keep me informed on changes but wasnt it biggest fish. perch,crappie,gills, largest of them , most over 8 inch's. but teams sound good!!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

One trophy makes you lucky ! Two trophies make you a veteran ! You may be young Steelhead Fever, but you earned everyones respect last year for sure. 
Lovin


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

If no one claims ya steelhead fever i'll team up with ya. I'm sure you can teach me a ton of stuff. Plus after talking with you last year at the moggie and mosquito tourneys i've put together a sweet panfish rod setup to give you. When i started to get serious about ice fishing tournaments someone did the same for me. I look forward to seeing you and all the others at the get togethers. tight lines and be careful


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> If no one claims ya steelhead fever i'll team up with ya. I'm sure you can teach me a ton of stuff. Plus after talking with you last year at the moggie and mosquito tourneys i've put together a sweet panfish rod setup to give you. When i started to get serious about ice fishing tournaments someone did the same for me. I look forward to seeing you and all the others at the get togethers. tight lines and be careful


Hey man, how have you been? We definitely have to team up and fish together sometime, I think there is 2 different tourneys this year at Mosquito, anyway, hope to meet up with you soon


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> One trophy makes you lucky ! Two trophies make you a veteran ! You may be young Steelhead Fever, but you earned everyones respect last year for sure.
> Lovin




Bummer  All kidding aside, I cant wait for the ice!!!!!!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

My only suggestion would be for an earlier start time - can not remember the exact start time at W.F. but you can never have too much time to fish and meet new OGF members. Steelhead fever - with all you trophies from last year I think you need to take some people and give them a Vex seminar.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

hey lovin-life good to hear from you i havent been on the site much but im getting excited forthis season i believe if it's not broke dont fix it the perch tourny at mogadore went well keep it simple


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Teaming up would be a great idea. Just got back in to ice fishing last year after about a 15 year layoff and I would love to meet everyone and pick up some tips. The outings sound like a great time. I was all geared up the the white perch tourney at la Due last year and was extremely dissapointed when it had to be cancelled. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Eyecatchum2, 

good point on the starting time. Will make that change this year.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

How much earlier of a starting time are you thinking? Will make it alittle harder for us central Ohio guys.


----------

